# Happy Brexit 1776!



## ChrisM (Jul 4, 2017)

I would like to wish Everyone have a Happy and safe 4th of July!


----------



## zomgmike (Jul 5, 2017)

:-( the image didn't come through. But a happy 4th of July to you as well!


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 6, 2017)

I wish the Declaration of Independence said something about an inalienable right to not have to be oncall for holidays...


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 6, 2017)

raindog308 said:


> I wish the Declaration of Independence said something about an inalienable right to not have to be oncall for holidays...



There'd be lots of pissed off hosting customers every year then


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 6, 2017)

zomgmike said:


> :-( the image didn't come through. But a happy 4th of July to you as well!



Strange it loads fine here even not logged in: https://i.giphy.com/media/sn5Dg9LqNp5Uk/giphy.webp


----------



## zomgmike (Jul 6, 2017)

weird, this is all i get: http://imgur.com/a/qKuxl


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 6, 2017)

Tworks for me: https://i.gyazo.com/da08743f49dc70b3bdd8f2e899df786b.gif

Also, happy 4th of July... a few days late, but oh well.


----------

